# Sausage Hanging



## jonrstone (Jul 12, 2020)

I feel like a complete and total idiot that I have to ask but does anyone use the Masterbuilt Sausage Hanger with a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker? I can't figure out how this little thing attaches to any part of the rack or rails to hang sausage. It seems simple but it just doesn't fit anywhere I can see. It looks like the attached image.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 12, 2020)

never seen one, but maybe it drops down through the regular racks


----------



## wild west (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm not familiar with that hanger but if it doesnt replace the top rack in the smoker could you lay it on top of the top rack for support with the hooks facing down


----------



## jonrstone (Jul 12, 2020)

wild west said:


> I'm not familiar with that hanger but if it doesnt replace the top rack in the smoker could you lay it on top of the top rack for support with the hooks facing down


That was my thought. Here is a picture of why I'm so confused. The hooks don't fit through the grate and this attachment is maybe a quarter the size of the smoker width.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2020)

You will find wood dowels, with a flat spot on the ends, lay nicely across the top of the rack frames. There are lots of ideas if you search MES Mods...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 12, 2020)

I am sorry I have no idea I’ve never used a smoker like that but still wanted to welcome you to SMF. Make sure you share some pics when you figure it out. 
happy smoking!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2020)

Attach it from underneath that top rack with baling wire


----------



## jonrstone (Jul 12, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Attach it from underneath that top rack with baling wire


Great idea. I know that will work. I was hoping it would attach to their product without any extra items. Oh well. At least I can get the lines off my smoked sausages.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 12, 2020)

I agree with the rack being in the horizontal position, so the hooks are vertical allowing you to hang rings of sausage.  I've rigged up some pretty odd contraptions to smoke sausage, so think outside the box.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 12, 2020)

Looking at the picture, don't the hooks drop down thru with a quarter turn ?
Otherwise I'm with Jake, wire it up.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 12, 2020)

Did it come with the smoker or was it bought after the fact ?? 

As others said...   ether wire it to the bottom of grate or get wood dowels (oak) cut to length to fit across and set it on top of the dowels


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 12, 2020)

i'm not familiar with that rack  but  I have a mes 30 this is how I hang my sausages.


----------



## xray (Jul 12, 2020)

I use a dowel to hang my sausages. That sausage hanger that came with my Masterbuilt, I use it for laying the a-maze-n tube smoker on it. I put it in the bottom corner, the hanger helps keep the tube off the bottom and lets the air flow around it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2020)

It's is quite small for a Sausage Hanger. It would be fine for snack sticks but 38-40mm Rings of Kielbasa would be touching...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 12, 2020)

turn the rack 90 degrees from where you show it in your pic, so the hooks run in the same direction as the bars of the grate.


----------



## jonrstone (Jul 13, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> turn the rack 90 degrees from where you show it in your pic, so the hooks run in the same direction as the bars of the grate.


That did the trick! Man I feel like a dummy!!! Thank you everyone for a warm welcome. I'm definitely going to consider a dowel system. Cheap and easy. 

This was a Christmas gift from my mother in law so I wanted to see what these could do.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 13, 2020)

I use dowels but your rake should work fine.  Good luck and lets see some sausage pic's when you're done.


----------



## jonrstone (Jul 15, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> I use dowels but your rake should work fine.  Good luck and lets see some sausage pic's when you're done.


So it worked great. I didn't have enough space for all the sausages. Next stop for this is jambalaya. 

I'll buy some dowles for next time though.  That will buy me lots more space I think.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 15, 2020)

I want to give credit and thanks to 

 tropics
 for this mod. It works great.





						Sausage/Jerky Rack MES40 w step by step
					

Sausage Rack MES40        Materials    2  2x24x1/2 1/2" oak    10' 1/2 dowel rods oak hickory these are food safe  I used (5) 1/2"x36"      1/2" Ell shape screw         Tools    Miter box and saw    Cooping saw    Drill with 1/2" speed bit         Instructions    Cut the 2x24x1/2 into 2 quill...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

